# Classrooms Celebrating Black History Month



## CurliDiva (Jan 31, 2019)

This is so creative!

https://www.seventeen.com/life/school/g26089682/black-history-month-decorations/


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 1, 2019)

Very creative and beautiful!


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 2, 2019)

Delete.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 2, 2019)

It's on!  My door will be decorated Monday!


----------

